

The new MacBook Air is the future of the iPad - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/53329064983/the-new-macbook-air-is-the-future-of-the-ipad

======
joonix
I tested out my new MBA on battery for the first time tonight. It's pretty
incredible. Streaming Aereo in HD over wifi the whole time, coding and doing
other tasks on normal brightness. I went 4.5 hours before reaching the 50%
mark.

------
hollerith
I expect that the reason the Air was the first Mac to be updated to Haswell is
that Apple feels the need for its engineers to be ready to respond to Surface
Pro and other Intel-Core Windows-8 tablets and convertibles.

------
monsterix
Oh absolutely. Have you tried the Chromebook Pixel from Google?

